# Boot Loop, assistance please



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

So...I'm stuck in a boot loop...and I'm not sure why.
I am was running a fully updated (OTA) Charge, that I rooted and put on PBJT.
Then I attempted (Stuipidly now it seems) to change my battery icon using JRummy's ROM Toolbox. Then all hell broke loose and EVERYTHING (It seemed) crashed...so I rebooted my phone. Now all I see is the Samsung logo pop up over and over again.

I am a noob at this point...so please cut me some slack, I did try to look around for a solution, and probably found one, but I know so little that I didn't recognize it.

I will provide my thanks right now preemptively. Thanks!

-Brett


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

if doing a factory reset doesnt fix it, then just use odin to flash it back to factory software. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11323-odinep4dfactory-full-factory-restore-236-with-radio-unrooted-12711/


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

I am currently trying: http://www.imnuts.org/odin-packages/

I believe it is pretty much the same thing you mentioned Razorloves. Either way if that fails I will try what you mentioned.

Oh and thank you for the extremely fast reply!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

LoH_Mobius said:


> I am currently trying: http://www.imnuts.org/odin-packages/
> 
> I believe it is pretty much the same thing you mentioned Razorloves. Either way if that fails I will try what you mentioned.
> 
> Oh and thank you for the extremely fast reply!


thats perfect.
you're welcome


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

It appears to be a success!

Running setup now...time to root, flash PBJT and take another shot on learning and/or ruining a perfectly good phone!


----------

